# How I clean oil off concrete garage floor



## TooTall_DIY (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't know it's any better.... do know/realize it's more expensive... but I have good luck with laquor thinner...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That looked more like soot from the exhaust than actual diesel.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a pretty good idea......it's like using antivenom for a venomous snake bite.

When I cleaned the floor of an older home I owned several years ago. I soaked the garage floor with water, poured some industrial strength bleach on it that I got from HD.

I let it soak for several minutes and then swept it up with Tide with bleach.

Then hosed everything out of the garage.

It was not spotless, but it was cleaner.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I saw that video before!! I would prefer to use something other than gas though.


----------

